# When do you think she is due?



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

This is Carmel. Positive pregnancy test back in October. Udder has colostrum/milk already ( don't worry not milking her) for close to a week. When do yall think she will go and how many kids she possibly have? She is a pygmy too. Will have to post pics in a min phone is not letting me post them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

When was she with a buck?


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here's the pics. She has been kept with a buck since the end of August.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she was with the buck till the end of August she should have been due the end of January. Was there any way he could have bred her threw the fence? It sounds like a myth but I assure you it happens!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I just did the gestation calendar and I put in September 1st and if she was bred that day it would have been January 29. Add 5 days and and it would have been February 3. I have boers and once had a doe kid on day 157 so I would say if she doesn't kid like today something is up


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

She has been constantly keep with the buck since the end of August. My mom only has her and the buck.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

She's been in the kidding pen for about three weeks cause he was being a typical buck, and we were worried he would make her abort the pregnancy.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I say she still has a good week to go or more. Her udder isn't all that big. However I am used to dairy goats so... 
If she has been in a smaller pen make sure she gets some walking or some kind of exercise. It will help delivery be easier for her if she has a bit of muscle.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I would say she has a week or two, too ^^ 
She is due sometime this month, if she was with the buck till the end of august.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think 2-4 weeks.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I will let my mom know.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

She has an udder about the size of my girl, but my girl doesn't stick out on the sides like that. Can you take a side shot for me? so I can see if shes carrying low too? I think mine dropped some. I will say 2-4 weeks too since that is where I am setting with my doe right now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Has she kidded before?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Actually if she got a positive pregnancy in October she should be due this month right? Don't they need to be 30 days bred for a test or no?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, at least 30 days bred.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Still no kids yet but the vet said any day now. Poor girl looks like she is going to POP.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok found vet paperwork. Carmel blood tested positive on Oct 11,2016. Can someone give me an estimated due date? This girl is driving us crazy. Yesterday very soft ligaments, breathing heavy, talking alot, so we're doing bi-hourly checks for any progress and nothing. Now today ligaments back to normal and she is looking at us like" why you keep watching me all the time.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

All that tells is she was bred sometime after Sept 11. So due date would be Feb 8 or later.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok I'm confused now just went and figured up if she was bred on Oct 4 2016 then she would be due today used the ASG goat gestation calculator, but that would mean she was only bred for 7 days and got a positive blood test. While people on here are saying she would have to be bred for at least 30 days to test positive. Granted I don't know when she was bred but it had to be before Oct 11 2016. Can some please help me understand this.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh she is a pygmy so I checked the miniature breed too


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah that is odd. I wonder if it's a false pregnancy? She was with the buck for a while though so it would be weird if she wasn't bred. I'm sure she will go any day now.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

It's their job to drive us insane before kidding lol


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ligaments are loosening up some, hoping and praying she holds off for another day. We have severe weather with tornado threat heading our way should be here around 10:30. I'll be going back over there to check on her around 9pm. Her udder still seems to be the same. Just her ligaments are loosening and and she has been breathing hard and I guess you would call it stretching her mouth to the side.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She may be in labor. But i hope she isnt with a tornado warning!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

They always pick the best time to labor don't they
I hope all go's well


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

How is she today? I am in Tennessee too. I just locked my goats up, and my girl made me chase her and tote her in ughh. I am like I am doing this for your own good lol I seriously hope this doesn't turn into a tornado because I have no way to go anywhere. I am ready to move back up north.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things today?
Hope everything is OK?


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Worrying about her as usual. As a great we have been giving her some corn chip just a couple at a time but this morning she has refused them and is back to laying down. Not showing any stumbling when she walks. She just wants to lay down and not eating. No change in her udder, poop, and her ligaments seem to be loosening and then tighten back up. Think I'm going to spot by drug store and get some ketone test strips and check her for that just in case.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Will try to post pics of her late.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is her poop normal? Let us know how it goes with the ketone test.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ketone test was negative to trace amounts so that's not it. This girl is driving us crazy.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Funny thing though she actually urinated on command. I told her okay it's time to go pee and she did right then.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes poop is normal.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here's her pooch pic from today


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here's a side pic


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's hard to see, it should of been a straight back view. 
It doesn't look like she is sunken in yet around her tailhead. Everything will drop. When that happens, she will be close. 
Hard to see her udder but it looks like it is filling really well.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

She seems more sunk in on her back end today, been laying down every time we go check on her so I called and talked to the vet. She said it sounds like the babies could be pressing on her pelvic nerve and making her legs weak/numb. Checked temp and it was 100.8 degrees, everything else is same as yesterday.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sorry the pooch pic was over to the side but it was a pain in the rear to get her to just stand up, and then she still wouldn't move as soon as I took the pics she laying right back down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her temps a bit low. Do you have a heat lamp out for her?
Need to get her to move around as much as possible. 

How are her rumen sounds and movement left side? If she doesn't have any or not that good, you will have to give probiotics orally and fortified vit B complex SQ daily for a while. 
No grain if her rumen is off. 

I know how they can be and not corporate for pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try giving her some tums and maybe warm molasses water.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

She is back to eating normally again. Vet said her temp was ok. Yes she has two heat lamps on in her stall. Rumen sound normal. Vet said she was very large due to the kiddos, and that they are probably pressing on her leg nerves. After watching her today that does seem like the likely cause of her not wanting to get up. I think this girl just likes making me worry.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh just went and compared her udder pic from yesterday and what she looks like today, and teats look a little fuller.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

She has been getting powdered probiotics everyday for about two months now. Tried molasses in her water but she didn't like it so we switched to Karo syrup instead been putting about an ounce to two gallons of water. Been doing that the past few day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds like she is doing OK. Good work.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well today she is constantly grunting/groaning. And can anyone tell me or show me a pic of what a mucus plug looks like? Reason I ask is when she went to urinate earlier it was very little and looked kinda thicker than urine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll try to find a photo of my doe's last year. It's just super thick discharge, usually more than normal. Is she drinking ok? Often near the end of pregnancy, the kids take of so much room and the pressure back there gets to the point that they have to pee very often in small amounts. But thick is odd. Was it off color?


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks still no kids yet she is just driving us crazy.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Just heard our weather forecast for this weekend. 3-6 inches of snow on Sat. I predict this will be the day she finally has the kiddos. Typical Doe Code of Honor.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol, yeah she's holding out :lol:

Photos of my doe's plug.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ugh, two photos flipped. I'll see if I can fix that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she today?


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Checked her ketone again last nite it read small amounts but this morning after giving her extra cup of corn it read only trace amounts. Her legs seem to be getting sort again but we will see if they will stay that way. Heading out now to check her again


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Checked her temp again today, now it's 102.7 called the vet she said to come by early in the morning and they will give us two shots for her. Her ligaments are getting loose and she is not wanting to eat. Hopefully she will go into full labor tonight before the snow comes tomorrow.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Still no kiddos yet, ligaments are still about the same as last night. She's not not eating or drinking either. Went and got shot for her fever and a shot of antibiotics this morning from the vet. Already gave them to her. Do y'all think I should give her some neutri drench now or wait? She's been off food and water since last night.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Try giving her whatever she will drink. Offer hay, hopefully all works out good! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What about calcium. She may need some. Like CMPK 

Nutradrench is good to give, it will help with appetite. Make sure it is proper dosage.

Probiotics, fortified vit B complex SQ, 3 hours after antibiotics or other stuff.

If she hasn't eaten in a while, blend up alfalfa pellets about 1/4 cup to water, make it to where you can easily drench her very slowly at the back corner of her mouth. With a huge syringe or new turkey baster. If she coughs stop until she stops. 
Give her electrolytes or water, drench her. Giving some warm molasses water, it may get her to drink.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thought it was neutridrench but it wasnt. It was power punch so we drenched her with it and we're only able to get about half a dose of calcium drench in her, she was fighting us really bad so we're letting her rest for a while. Her temp is down to 99.5 now but she has small amounts of ketones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, 99.5 is super low.

Get her temp up.

Any gut sounds and movement left side?

Calcium drench burns the throat. Before giving it, give her some baking soda/water drench.
Also after you give the calcium drench follow up with a few syringe fulls of water, to take away some of the burn.
30 to 60 cc's depending on her size of Calcium. See how she responds to that by a few hours if she perks up, that is good.
Don't have to give her any more if she is eating and acting OK. But if she goes back to blah, give her some. It is 1x or 2 x a day, depending on severity.

How much did you get down her?

Though now I am concerned about her sub temp, which means she is shutting down. 

Maybe seek a vet.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Vet said any temp between 99 and 102 was ok. She said because she's not walking a whole bunch or moving around a lot due to kiddos pressing on her pelvic nerve. Just got back from feeding her and she is eating small amounts and drinking a little. Power punch seems to have helped she was at least standing up when we went out there where as before she wouldn't move unless I pulled her tail. How long does it normally take for their ligaments to be gone once they start loosening. Hers seem to be loosening but slowly. Did see the kids moving today too. Rumen sound are ok and seems to be working but she is burping some.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No temps between 101-103 are good 99 is not try to get her temp up!


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Just got back in from checking on her. Her temp is back up to 101.4 all on its own.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's good to hear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Large levels of ketones in urine this morning. Sending dad to get to get CMPK and other med. Ate very little feed past couple of days, won't even take corn chips with Karl syrup on them. Temp back up to 102.4. Orally drenched her with power punch 30cc. How often should I drench her with her not eating. Ligaments are definitely a lot looser this morning too, not gone yet but gradually loosening.


----------



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Vet said 50cc under skin twice daily of CMPK and gave us another shot of stuff he said would make her feel better so she would get up and move some.


----------

